# Best parks to ride at???



## 08beast

Alright, I'll be coming down for the MIMB ride but i'll be leaving the week before to hit up some other parks. Since ya'll mostly live down that way I'm trying to figure out what would be the best parks to ride at.

Give me some options for the best park with the least amount of restrictions. Only hoping to go to 2-4 parks prior to the labor day ride.

Also tell me whats good about them and try to give it an overall rating.
thanks in advance.

This is the area's i was thinking of


----------



## Polaris425

Rocks Bottom in Forest, Ms. is pretty decent. Southern Ridge in south alabama. Red Creek in south mississippi...


----------



## 08beast

Are most of the places to ride down south smaller in size and mostly like it was at CCC?


----------



## Polaris425

Nah Some of them are rather large. Most websites have acerage listed.


----------



## J2!

Definitely need to hit up Southern Ridge. The trails there are just awsome, some are VERY technical. Fairly big place too. The owners, Mark and Beverly are great people, if they aren't too busy I'm sure they will guide you around on a good ride, and see that you hit up all the good spots. And as polaris said, Red Creek is a great place too, alot of good riding there, lots of mud.


----------



## filthyredneck

River Run in Jacksonville, Tx is nice....its a huge park too, theres mud pits, dry trails, mud trails, hills to climb, and a real good swimming hole. It's my favorite place to ride so far, its not far from Tyler, Tx which is about 20-25 miles from Dallas.


----------



## muddaholic 09

me and my family like to ride at mud creek offroad park... its only like 6 miles from river run so u could ride at both in one weekend... mc has lots of mud, mud pits, a circle racing pit, and a sand pit... the trails are flat and easy but the mud is deep and good...


----------



## 08beast

So my question is once i figure out which parks i'm going to who is going to come show me around? :33:


----------



## mini bogger

here is a list of all the parks in most states:
http://www.catvos.net/parks.htm
so far red creek is my favorite park in south louisiana/Mississippi area.


----------



## 08beast

cool link man. thanks. sounds like river run is a must go then.. hmm to many choices


----------



## bruterider27

there are a couple new parks down here opening and that have opened


----------



## mini bogger

i'd say river run and mud creek if you haven't been. heard good things about those parks.
there is also a place in gulfport ms called canal rd. it's not a park but there's people there every weekend. lots of deep water. i would go with someone who has been before. they got some deep stuff!


----------



## 08beast

for those of you that have been to both help me out. Red creek and Mud creek are open only on weekends from what i can tell and River run is open 7 days a week. For the weekend prior to the MIMB ride i can only go to one of them, so three questions.

Red creek or mud creek, which one is better?

How many days is river run good for riding at?

Does anyone know of any other parks open during the week?


----------



## J2!

Both have all the mud you could ever want. Red creek is sandy mud and Mud Creek is just mud EVERY where if it's been wet. Since you haven't been to either one, I would suggest going to Mud Creek, It's alot bigger. If you prefer trail riding go to Red Creek. They're trails are great IMO.. Also lookup and see what Southern Ridge has those weeks, AWSOME trails there !! If they aren't open that weekend just call Mark or Beverly they will gladly let you ride for a weekend and probablay guide you around if they aren't busy, GREAT people for sure. But I can say for sure Mud Creek had all the mud you could ever want and more. If you ever get to east Alabama try out Mudders Magazine Park, Formerly "Dirty Dog Atv Park" I'ts a mudders PARADISE !!!!


----------



## 08beast

From what i can tell southern ridge is only open on weekends too, since im leaving on sat morning its going to take 16 hrs to get to mud creek from home and 13 hrs to get to red creek. Either one i go to is basically only going to be rode at on maybe late saturday and all day sunday. So thats my problem, the only one open during the week days is river run, how many days is river run good to ride at?


----------



## mini bogger

you can also try tower trax in fluker, LA. i have some vids on my youtube channel at tower trax. it is open 24/7 just call the day before you go. http://towertrax.com/contact.html
try the second number. there is another park in poplarville, MS called rattlesnake hills http://rhatv.com i dont think it's opened on weekdays though.


----------



## soggybottomsatvpark

we are in middle south georgia check us out soggybottomsatvpark.com


----------



## blue beast

08beast said:


> From what i can tell southern ridge is only open on weekends too, since im leaving on sat morning its going to take 16 hrs to get to mud creek from home and 13 hrs to get to red creek. Either one i go to is basically only going to be rode at on maybe late saturday and all day sunday. So thats my problem, the only one open during the week days is river run, how many days is river run good to ride at?


i would say about two days...you could see most of it ....and it is open everyday...


----------



## 08beast

so if river run is only good for about 2 days i need to know of something to do or another park between there and b&b. Is there anything cool to do down that way other than ride that ya'll would suggest?


----------



## brute21

MS offroad / Elton road just opened up in Byram MS and it has a good creek area along with lots of trails but dusty right now. also there is a deer camp off holly bush road that is now open


----------



## Polaris425

I wouldnt really consider that between RR and B&B... I would imagine the best route from RR back to B&B would be along I-10... which would mean you could do something in south mississippi like Red Creek or Rattlesnake. Or come on in to Bammer and hit SR.


----------



## james2007755

08beast said:


> So my question is once i figure out which parks i'm going to who is going to come show me around? :33:


i will have a group at tower trax july 8,9, and 10th. if you come to try it out that weekend you are welcome to ride with us


----------



## 08beast

So we've had a change in plans. Need some more opinions on what's the best park in Georgia?


----------



## J2!

08beast said:


> So we've had a change in plans. Need some more opinions on what's the best park in Georgia?


 Creek Bottom is a great place to ride. ALOT of swamps there and decent trails, only downside is they aren't as big as some of the other parks. Alot of camping area too.


----------



## 08beast

So if you was to suggest one in that general area which place would you say is one not to miss?


----------



## joemel

if it would ever rain general sams is a great place to ride family freindly and like 700+ acres but its really dry there rite now


----------



## mini bogger

hmm dont know about georgia. i hear a lot of them georgia boys like creek bottom


----------



## 08beast

yea creek bottom (doles) is all i can find that anyone has really talked about. Not sure if time will allow to hit it up or not but i just want the option. thanks for the response tho


----------



## bigchevy6

if you do decide to try out canal rd in Ms, let me know, even if i cant get any of the other fellas out there, i will meet you there since i have been before, LOTS of deep water(once it rains, which it did the last 3 days) aandryiii normally would come, but he is in canada right now for a bear hunt and wont be back till thursday night and then we leave to go to B&B the next morning. might be able to bring about 3 bikes. i hope your bike can handle a full weeks abuse and ready to tear it up at B&B, lol


----------



## 08beast

i ain't worried bout the bike more worried bout ppl trying to drag me down a creek...... :bigok:

but i doubt i'll make it down there man. the other 2 with me won't really ride in the deeper stuff. plus we're just going to travel down the east coast now to hit up a few on the way down. Thanks tho


----------



## bigchevy6

no worries, man, have a great trip and see ya at B&B!


----------

